# Kindly ID this Floating Plant



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends, 

Just wanted to request for an id of this floating plant.

Kindly advice and guide me.
Thanks and Regards
Kush


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Eichhornia crassipes_, aka water hyacinth.


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi there !

Thanks a lot for the kind reply and for caring. Just wanted to know if it can be kept in an aquarium and if its easy to keep. I have kept these in a Newt Tank. Will be a great help if you can kindly guide me regarding this plant...

Thanks and Regards
Kush


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Give it plenty of light and it will spread pretty quick assuming it's also got nutrients. It's a noxious invasive in my part of the world and is difficult to control once it gets started because it spreads so quickly. In an aquarium, you and your fish will appreciate the attractive foliage, the long, flowing roots and the beautiful flowers. While flowers are relatively short-lived the plant flowers a lot. All in all it's a pretty easy floater to maintain and does a tremendous job at water quality control and proving habitat for fish fry and shrimp. The only reason I don't use it myself is because it's illegal to possess, sell, et cetera in Texas.


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi there !

Thanks a lot for the kind reply and for guiding me.

I have them in this tank - kindly see the attached pic.

Its a 3 feet tank and its a paludarium. I have 2 tube-lights of 20W each. The plant is just a few inches from the lights so will it be enough for it ? I also plan to fertilize the tank often so that it gets its nutrients.

I'm also concerned if the plant grows too big for my tank. Kindly guide me.
Thanks again for caring...
Kush


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

nagukush said:


> I'm also concerned if the plant grows too big for my tank.


Not to worry. Over the years I have been using it in various tank sizes, some as small as only 5 gallons. It adapts to the available space and often sends out daughter plants - I just kept giving them out to whoever wanted it.

Just a single plant can suck up all the available nutrients in the tank water in no time. Thus, a great water purifier.


----------



## amberstorm (Jul 13, 2009)

its an invader specie here in SA too. its not allowed to be propagated or sold any plants found must be destroyed. its taking over alot of waterway here


----------



## otello (Aug 11, 2009)

to be enormous Eichoornia needs a lot of nutrients...


----------

